

Speak geek: The world of made-up language - sunsai
http://www.reghardware.com/2010/11/17/languages_of_the_geeks/

======
CallMeV
A somewhat old article. The D'Armand Speers-teaching-his-son-Klingon story
will probably persist long into Dr Speers' eighties.

I participated in a little __Hol veS __with Arika Okrent on a radio programme
a while back. It was a challenge, and I won with honour.

I think that the people who mock conlangs the most tend to come from monoglot
environments, so probably even those people, who seek to study natlangs
outside of the one language they know, may baffle and perplex the monoglots.

Those who come from bilingual or polyglot backgrounds (myself included), on
the other hand, would probably consider conlangs as just yet more, different
languages to add to the lists of those languages they already know.

